# Rainbird 5000 - MPR nozzles vs normal?



## kwoody51 (10 mo ago)

Is there any benefit to using the MPR nozzles vs normal nozzles sized appropriately for 90, 180 or 360? 

I have an 11 zone system that was installed with only 2.0 GPM nozzles regardless of 90, 180 or 360. Thus I'm going to be 'updating' my system to have proper nozzle for the arc sweep.

The MPR nozzle, to me, seem like a simple way to get the right nozzle but don't know that they are any different than normal nozzles (other than needing to do your own math with the normal nozzles)

Thanks!





5000 Series MPR Nozzles | Rain Bird


Rain Bird 5000/5000 Plus MPR Nozzles simplify both the design process and the installation of rotors, because they reliably deliver matched precipitation rates within and between rotor radii from 25' to 35'.Without having to use fixed arc plates, designers and installers can achieve MPR using...



www.rainbird.com


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

If you find yourself having to dial down the radius of the head with the radius screw more often than not, you can reduce radius with the MPR nozzle and eliminate some of the PR distortion and wind skew that comes with using the screw to reduce radius. Can also use them if there's some variability in your head spacing and maintain as good of a Matched Precipitation Rate as Possible.


----------



## kwoody51 (10 mo ago)

MasterMech said:


> If you find yourself having to dial down the radius of the head with the radius screw more often than not, you can reduce radius with the MPR nozzle and eliminate some of the PR distortion and wind skew that comes with using the screw to reduce radius. Can also use them if there's some variability in your head spacing and maintain as good of a Matched Precipitation Rate as Possible.


Helpful, thanks! In my current setup I think most of my heads have the radius screw engaged. 

Is it fair to say that functionality, outside of the radius impact, the MPR nozzles will deliver similar performance? Assuming I can do the math for nozzle sizing for 90,180 and 360 

I'm asking as I feel like I'm going to need to change out ~30+ nozzles and the normal, non marketed as MPR nozzles, are easier to find for less $$$ than the MPR nozzles.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

kwoody51 said:


> Helpful, thanks! In my current setup I think most of my heads have the radius screw engaged.
> 
> Is it fair to say that functionality, outside of the radius impact, the MPR nozzles will deliver similar performance? Assuming I can do the math for nozzle sizing for 90,180 and 360
> 
> I'm asking as I feel like I'm going to need to change out ~30+ nozzles and the normal, non marketed as MPR nozzles, are easier to find for less $$$ than the MPR nozzles.



A normal nozzle that has it's radius adjusted down significantly with the screw is putting a bunch of water in a certain "band" around the head. With conventional nozzles, if you are running a 4.0 nozzle in a full-circle head, it will have a longer radius than the 2.0 you are running in a half-circle pattern as long as there's equal pressure at both heads.

If your only concern is the avg precip rate over the total area covered by the head, then MPRs are no better than conventional nozzles. If your heads are spaced evenly, and you only have the radius screws engaged slightly on all of them, then I think you wouldn't be giving up much by skipping MPR nozzles. Where they start to make a difference would be if you have heads in one section/zone spaced a little closer than the others, you can achieve your matched precip rate without the distribution pattern distortion caused by heavy usage of the radius screw. 

Another design feature of the MPR nozzle set is that you can run both R-VANs and 5000 series rotors in the same zone by running MPR nozzles in both the 5000s and the R-VANs. Both are designed to lay down .6"/hr @ 45psi. Useful for those of us stuck with systems that include a narrow section with 1-2 heads out in the open. 

A downside of the MPR's is that they only offer a Quarter, Third, Half, or Full pattern option. What if you have a head parked on the corner of a bed/structure that covers 2/3 - 3/4 of a circle? Now you're forced to accept imperfection and compromise based on shade, soil type, etc... Unacceptable!  (really, it'll be fine)

All that said, you're already way ahead of the game by swapping out the original nozzles for ones that are pattern appropriate. MPR, or not.


----------



## kwoody51 (10 mo ago)

MasterMech said:


> A normal nozzle that has it's radius adjusted down significantly with the screw is putting a bunch of water in a certain "band" around the head. With conventional nozzles, if you are running a 4.0 nozzle in a full-circle head, it will have a longer radius than the 2.0 you are running in a half-circle pattern as long as there's equal pressure at both heads.
> 
> If your only concern is the avg precip rate over the total area covered by the head, then MPRs are no better than conventional nozzles. If your heads are spaced evenly, and you only have the radius screws engaged slightly on all of them, then I think you wouldn't be giving up much by skipping MPR nozzles. Where they start to make a difference would be if you have heads in one section/zone spaced a little closer than the others, you can achieve your matched precip rate without the distribution pattern distortion caused by heavy usage of the radius screw.
> 
> ...


All makes sense, thanks for this!

I have gotten a little OCD about the lawn so totally can relate to needing a 3/4, 270 nozzle 

I think ~95% of my nozzles are chocked down to reduce the spray pattern from full, so having the nozzles with 25' radius might actually let me leave them full open. 

Any place you've found that has the MPR nozzles for a decent price? The normal nozzle are so cheap as I think many folks sell the head with preinstall nozzles and then sell the nozzle trees separately.


----------



## sneakbreeze (Sep 2, 2020)

kwoody51 said:


> All makes sense, thanks for this!
> 
> I have gotten a little OCD about the lawn so totally can relate to needing a 3/4, 270 nozzle
> 
> ...


Sprinkler Warehouse has 3 trees for $0.47


----------



## kwoody51 (10 mo ago)

sneakbreeze said:


> Sprinkler Warehouse has 3 trees for $0.47


perfect, thanks!!! 

Now I just need to find some check valves I can install for some of my low heads. Don't see what I need at sprinkler warehouse.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

I ordered the MPR nozzles, and rotor check valves straight from Rainbird some years ago. 

A tip for removing difficult nozzles. Completely back off the radius screw, and run the zone. The water pressure will normally blow the nozzle out.


----------



## kwoody51 (10 mo ago)

Monocot Master said:


> I ordered the MPR nozzles, and rotor check valves straight from Rainbird some years ago.
> 
> A tip for removing difficult nozzles. Completely back off the radius screw, and run the zone. The water pressure will normally blow the nozzle out.


Good tip on getting out stuck nozzles!


----------



## kwoody51 (10 mo ago)

MasterMech said:


> A normal nozzle that has it's radius adjusted down significantly with the screw is putting a bunch of water in a certain "band" around the head. With conventional nozzles, if you are running a 4.0 nozzle in a full-circle head, it will have a longer radius than the 2.0 you are running in a half-circle pattern as long as there's equal pressure at both heads.
> 
> If your only concern is the avg precip rate over the total area covered by the head, then MPRs are no better than conventional nozzles. If your heads are spaced evenly, and you only have the radius screws engaged slightly on all of them, then I think you wouldn't be giving up much by skipping MPR nozzles. Where they start to make a difference would be if you have heads in one section/zone spaced a little closer than the others, you can achieve your matched precip rate without the distribution pattern distortion caused by heavy usage of the radius screw.
> 
> ...


I do have a section of turf that is ~30' by 10' which is current watered by some 5000 heads that are turned WAY down and with 2 nozzles on this zone that feed more open areas (so need/ want the 5000 rotary). 

Do you have an RVAN body/ nozzle combo you'd recommend? I'm looking but getting a little head spinning with all the options!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

kwoody51 said:


> I do have a section of turf that is ~30' by 10' which is current watered by some 5000 heads that are turned WAY down and with 2 nozzles on this zone that feed more open areas (so need/ want the 5000 rotary).
> 
> Do you have an RVAN body/ nozzle combo you'd recommend? I'm looking but getting a little head spinning with all the options!


It just depends on what precip rate you end up using on the rotors. You'll need an 1800 series spray head body and an RVAN nozzle in the arc range you want, with the same precip rate as whatever you selected for the 5000 series rotors.


----------

